
Ask HN: Is anyone building an Excel alternative for Mac? - emre
It&#x27;s 2020 and Excel is still sluggish on Mac.
======
zeroprox
It already exists [https://www.openoffice.org/](https://www.openoffice.org/)
or
[https://www.google.com/sheets/about/](https://www.google.com/sheets/about/)

~~~
zeroprox
This is the default on Ubuntu 20.04
[https://www.libreoffice.org/](https://www.libreoffice.org/) (works with mac
as well)

------
peapicker
I'm using Excel from Office 365, and I'm not seeing "sluggishness" on mac (on
an ancient 2009 iMac, 10.13 High Sierra). Not sure what version you're using.

------
jrjsmrtn
I'm not a heavy spreadsheet user and I tend to use cross-platform applications
but, quite frankly, Numbers works pretty well.

